# RBR.com's 2006 Tour de Cure Team - NAPA



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

( s t i c k y r e q u e s t )

Mark your calendar - May, 7th 2006

For the second year, I'm putting together a team to ride the Napa installment of the Tour de Cure hosted by the American Diabetes Association. Last year's team fielded 6 riders and raised over $5,000 for diabetes research. Now we're back, with lofty goals and a ton of motivation. Riders of any caliber are wanted to raise donations and enjoy a great afternoon cycling in the Napa Valley with your fellow RBR brethren and sistren. The course is a gentle 100 miles with very little climbing and the scenic appeal of the Napa Valley does not disappoint. 

There is a registration fee of $15, the cheapest century you'll find anywhere, and a minimum fund raising amount, last year's was $100, easily obtained. The century is well supported with a good meal and cold beer at the finish. 

http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=3324&team_id=125729
*
Next Steps:*
1. Join up with the team on the link above
2. Create your personal page under the team page (I can assist with photos)
3. Email friends, co-workers, anyone who would want to sponsor you
4. Sponsorship can be made by check or secure donation online

PM me with any questions and thanks much for your support.

BTW, there are many Tour de Cure rides around the country. Anyone want to start their own team?


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Fieldstone rest stop*

Hey Fogdweller;

I'll be running the rest stop at Fieldstone Winery again while my wife does the ride. I'm working on a theme for the rest stop that you should find amusing.
Same deal as last year; I'll haul jackets, armwarmers, etc. back to the finish in exchange for a frosty beverage  
Looking forward to seeing you and the rest of the RBR gang out there...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ignatz said:


> I'll be running the rest stop at Fieldstone Winery


Thanks Ignatz. Let me know your flavor and I'll pick up a sixie.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Foggy

I'm in. Couldn't pass this one up. Had a blast last year! Really looking forward to it again. Hope the weather in Billings continues to be mild so I can get some miles in before hand. I'm down in So. CA for part of Feb, and I brought my bike. Looks like some great riding down here.

To all those lurking who are contemplating or even vaguely considering doing this ride--do it. It is a great first Century. I'd just recently started riding before we did it, so it is very doable.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

johngfoster said:


> Hey Foggy
> 
> I'm in. Couldn't pass this one up. Had a blast last year! Really looking forward to it again. Hope the weather in Billings continues to be mild so I can get some miles in before hand. I'm down in So. CA for part of Feb, and I brought my bike. Looks like some great riding down here.
> 
> To all those lurking who are contemplating or even vaguely considering doing this ride--do it. It is a great first Century. I'd just recently started riding before we did it, so it is very doable.


What sort of pace did you do it at? I'm probably going to do it, but need to run it by the wife.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Started off at a mod. 15-17mph, then eased it up a tad to around 20mph in a paceline. This really surprised me how easy it is to ride in a paceline. My best speeds riding solo at the time were around 17-18mph ave over 20miles. When they say drafting cuts back about 40-60% of the work they're not kidding!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ya, what John said... Last year we were blessed with a pretty strong tailwind down the Silverado Trail out of Calistoga. We were in the high 20s for most of that stretch and sometimes in the low 30s spun out. We did our best to stay together but when there was a splinter, we always regrouped at the rest stops. I envision it will be part social pace and part hammerfest in stretches. Guaranteed there will be someone to ride with whatever your pace is.



Rushfan said:


> What sort of pace did you do it at? I'm probably going to do it, but need to run it by the wife.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya, what John said... Last year we were blessed with a pretty strong tailwind down the Silverado Trail out of Calistoga. We were in the high 20s for most of that stretch and sometimes in the low 30s spun out. We did our best to stay together but when there was a splinter, we always regrouped at the rest stops. I envision it will be part social pace and part hammerfest in stretches. Guaranteed there will be someone to ride with whatever your pace is.


That pace should work for me. I'm going faster this year, so I should be able to stick with you all.


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*impressive!*



Fogdweller said:


> Thanks Ignatz. Let me know your flavor and I'll pick up a sixie.



Not only does the fogdweller organize the RBR team for this edition of TdC, but he'll ride the first 30-40 miles with a chilled-down sixer to reward the wonderful efforts of a fellow RBR'er running a rest stop!

I am looking forward to doing this event again this year...last year was spectacular. Thanks again for organizing, and, I'll carry a single to lighten yer load!  

Rash (aka Jeff)


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Great to have you aboard Jeff. Those winter miles you've logged will come in handy...
BTW, John Foster is in Pakistan right now doing earthquake relief. What a guy!


rash said:


> I am looking forward to doing this event again this year...last year was spectacular. Thanks again for organizing, and, I'll carry a single to lighten yer load!
> 
> Rash (aka Jeff)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is awesome!!

We'll throw in 2 of those super-comfy roadbikereview.com long-sleeve jerseys. I'll let Fogdweller choose the winners... most money raised or something...

francois


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

francois said:


> This is awesome!!
> 
> We'll throw in 2 of those super-comfy roadbikereview.com long-sleeve jerseys. I'll let Fogdweller choose the winners... most money raised or something...
> 
> francois


Francois, that's awesome!! So, that's one jersey for John Foster and one for whoever is the distant second...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

francois said:


> This is awesome!!
> 
> We'll throw in 2 of those super-comfy roadbikereview.com long-sleeve jerseys. I'll let Fogdweller choose the winners... most money raised or something...
> 
> francois


Are you going to join us? You're in NorCal, right?


----------



## Curdman (Feb 4, 2005)

*I'm in...*

...as long as you guys knock off the Floyd jokes!

Looking forward to seeing everyone in June.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Curdman said:


> ...as long as you guys knock off the Floyd jokes!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone in June.


Right on Curdman! It will be a pleasure to ride with you again. So the team sits at 7: 3 rookies and 4 returning riders. I'm still working on some other people and hope to have a group of 10 for the day. I'm also going to try and arrange a pre-ride for us in April, somewhere central to us all.

Also, ride is May 7.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Right on Curdman! It will be a pleasure to ride with you again. So the team sits at 7: 3 rookies and 4 returning riders. I'm still working on some other people and hope to have a group of 10 for the day. I'm also going to try and arrange a pre-ride for us in April, somewhere central to us all.
> 
> Also, ride is May 7.


Sounds good. April's booking fast for me-the 22nd&23rd I'll be away, and the 30th is the Chico Wildflower. Maybe the 15th? The 16th is Easter...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Back from Pakistan*



Fogdweller said:


> Francois, that's awesome!! So, that's one jersey for John Foster and one for whoever is the distant second...


Now, now. This year'll be a little different for me as I don't have quite the fund-raising base of support as I did last year. It'll be more work, but we'll see how things go. Really would like to have one of those jerseys though! It'd be great to have Francois join us.

Pakistan was incredible. I took about 1000 pics and almost filled up my 1GB memory card. So much need and so little hope. Really beautiful people. And if you were crazy enough to risk cycling on the roads over there with all the traffic, there is some amazing cycling to be had by the looks of things.

See ya'll in May

John


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*Floyd look-a-like?*



Curdman said:


> ...as long as you guys knock off the Floyd jokes!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone in June.


So, Curdman, am I to assume you look kinda like Mr. Landis? If that is correct, I'll pitch in for a portion of a phonak team kit for ya so you can really freek people out at the event! (the sick BMC bike will be out of the question though ; ) )

Jeff (aka rash)


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Rest stop requests?*

So I checked the Team RBR fundraising site. They've reached 93% of their goal. Looking good people!

Does anyone have any specific (reasonable  ) requests for changes/improvements to the rest stops? We just finished a conference call with all the rest stop captains and it looks like we're pretty organized this year. Let me know if there's anything you'd like to see added/removed/changed and I can pass it along.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tailwind?*



Ignatz said:


> Does anyone have any specific (reasonable  ) requests for changes/improvements to the rest stops?
> 
> 
> > Hey Ignatz, thanks for checking in!! Your rest stop is top shelf all the way but I'm sure some will check in with requests. How 'bout a tailwind?


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> How 'bout a tailwind?


Both ways, please.

Also, I don't remember from last year, but some gels would be nice as well as the powerbars, etc. Thanks Ignatz. Great job last year.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

Tailwind both ways, check. I'll look into getting some fans installed. 

Gels; we had 6 boxes of Gu last year and they disappeared pretty quick. I've asked for 10 boxes this year. Any favorite brands/flavors??
Powerbar has donated some of their easy open bars for us again.
We'll have Cytomax. I told them to stay away from the iced tea flavor. We had that two years ago and it didn't go over too well.

You're going to love the rest stop theme this year. Let's just say that the doctor will see you now...


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Ignatz said:


> Gels; we had 6 boxes of Gu last year and they disappeared pretty quick. I've asked for 10 boxes this year. Any favorite brands/flavors?


My preferred flavors are Triberry and Coffee. Orange and Chocolate are good too.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Tailwind both ways, check. I'll look into getting some fans installed.
> 
> Gels; we had 6 boxes of Gu last year and they disappeared pretty quick. I've asked for 10 boxes this year. Any favorite brands/flavors??
> Powerbar has donated some of their easy open bars for us again.
> ...


Cytomax is nasty. Any chance of getting green gatorade?

Gu berry is my favorite, along with any Clifshots.

Thanks.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Cytomax is now making pre-mixed flavors that you can buy at Albersons. Currently here in Billings it is $1 per bottle. These are different flavors to the powdered stuff and taste better to me. I still have to mix half a bottle with water or it is still to sweet. My favorite flavor is the orange.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

"Green Gatorade"?? What flavor is that? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> "Green Gatorade"?? What flavor is that? I'll see what I can do.


Lemon lime. Grew up on glass bottles of it playing soccer. 

Thanks


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

There is one thing from last year I remember... The jerkey you had really hit the spot, I hope you repeat it. Not sure how the masses feel about eating beef jerkey on a century but I love the stuff and was really glad to grind some down.

The tour is coming up quick! We just met our goal this morning with a donation from a FOG member that couldn't make the ride this year. I suspect we'll be at 8 riders and I hope to have 12 next year. As for Cytomax, I've always been a cool citrus fan. See you on the 7th!


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Last minute check in*

Great job fundraising team!!!
So I just found out that we will NOT have the lunchmeat/cheese thing going on this year. It's strictly going to be peanut butter and jelly for sandwiches. I think that this is because in years past there has always been a large amount of meat and cheese left over that goes to waste because there is no way to refrigerate it during the day.

Rushfan-picked up a big bottle of lemon lime Gatorade last night. 
Foggy - no word on the jerky yet


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Great job fundraising team!!!
> So I just found out that we will NOT have the lunchmeat/cheese thing going on this year. It's strictly going to be peanut butter and jelly for sandwiches. I think that this is because in years past there has always been a large amount of meat and cheese left over that goes to waste because there is no way to refrigerate it during the day.
> 
> Rushfan-picked up a big bottle of lemon lime Gatorade last night.
> Foggy - no word on the jerky yet


You gotta be kidding me. Unbelievable!
Looking forward to drinking it...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ignatz, you da man. Perhaps I will haul a beer up there afterall. See you Sunday my friend.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

Another year, another Cure de Tour. Great job fundraising everyone!
Rushfan; 1000 apologies for the rapid disappearance of your Gatorade. I turned my back for a second and thirsty riders made off with it. :blush2: 
Foggy; anyone who can haul a beer (good beer no less) 35 miles to a rest stop deserves a special little corner of heaven in my book.  You realize that you've set a standard to meet for next year.
To anyone thinking about doing this ride I'd highly recommend it; great route, great cause.
The following pictures are:
- My little medical clinic at Fieldstone Winery
- Advertising our services
- Again with the advertising
- Prepping the EPO
- some of the RBR team
- RBR riders
- refreshment for the hard working volunteer


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the gatorade! I had at least a bottle, so no complaints. And the Spaten really hit the spot at the end of the ride...

I'll be back next year.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Ignatz,
Thanks gain for the great food and hauling the warmies. Can you post your photos over on the ride report as well? It's in General.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60309
Looking forward to next year!!


----------

